# Janone bobbins



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I was playing in the sewing room and discovered that the bobbins for my Pfaff don't fit the Janone.

Where do I find Janone bobbins? Are they readily available in most stores? I hate to trudge from store to store in this weather.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If you mean Janome, then most of them take the standard class 15 bobbins. I'm pretty sure Pfaff takes class L. Both are widely available at any sewing shop or Walmart. If your Janome is a top loader, then you can probably still use the class L in a pinch as the only difference is they are a bit shorter.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

The bobbin for the Pfaff doesn't fit in the bobbin holder on the Janome. It is too large.

I may phone Hancock Fabrics to see what they carry.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Ardie, I have ordered from these folks several times, and have been very pleased with them. Not sure if this is what you need:

http://stores.ebay.com/WORLDWEIDNER/_i.html?_nkw=janome+bobbins&submit=Search&_sid=161702739


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just usually buy mine at the sewing store where I bought the machine. But, places like Ace sewnvac should have a selection.

One reason I stay with the same brand of machine is the bobbins and feet fit all the machines.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Janome just takes a standard bobbin like a Singer.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I buy mine at WalMart. I like to use the plastic ones.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Ruby said:


> I buy mine at WalMart. I like to use the plastic ones.


I may hit Wal-Mart this weekend, depending on the weather. I think they carry cheap Janome machines so maybe they will have bobbins.

I found it strange that the bobbins from the Pfaff doesn't fit the Janome, but I suppose it might have something to do with the age of the older one.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Janome takes class 15 bobbins, yes, but myJanome Horizon is fussy and doesn't seem to like non-Janome bobbins one bit. I usually order in bulk from the internet and get the actual Janome bobbins. They're not that expensive if you buy several at a time. I have a Kenmore made by Janome that'll take just about anything you put in it - it's a mechanical though, my horizon is computerized so that may be the difference.


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

I bought mine at Hancock's


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Tinker said:


> Ardie, I have ordered from these folks several times, and have been very pleased with them. Not sure if this is what you need:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/WORLDWEIDNER/_i.html?_nkw=janome+bobbins&submit=Search&_sid=161702739


This looks like what I'm looking for and the price is right too! :bouncy:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Tinker said:


> Ardie, I have ordered from these folks several times, and have been very pleased with them. Not sure if this is what you need:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/WORLDWEIDNER/_i.html?_nkw=janome+bobbins&submit=Search&_sid=161702739


I got my order yesterday! :dance:


----------

